# Low voltage hours count towards J card?



## Incognito (Apr 14, 2019)

In Canada electricians install the fire alarm wires and equipment.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

If you're talking about an unlimited Electrical Contractor (EC) state license to be an electrical contractor, the answer is no. You need to work as an electrician including three phase power. 

There are some Electrical Specialty (ES) licenses available for those who want to engage in contracting for this work. Examples include limited energy, alarms, electric signs, etc.

Florida does not have a statewide electrical journeyman requirement (unless something has changed recently).

You can find more information about electrical contractor state licensing in Florida at http://www.myfloridalicense.com/dbpr/pro/elboard/documents/ECLB1_Certification_by_Exam.pdf

If you're talking about a journeyman at the county level, you need to read up on the requirements for the county in which you seek licensing.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Simon19 said:


> Who has been able to pick out the best product among those listed on this site? https://bestportablegenerators.website/best-solar-generators/


 This site is for electrical pros only. Please post on...
https://www.diychatroom.com/


----------

